# Hey guys....... Let's start a new member drive  (good members only)



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

Tell others about www.MartialTalk.com..... & have them come and join us for some additional points of views...... 

Remember to make sure and invite only the Best Kenpo People!!  We want to keep the board clean and informative as it is now and make Bobs Job easy..... (the webmaster)./

Let's try to get to 1000 members by the end of the month.......... 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Let's try to get to 1000 members by the end of the month*



Press gangs for MartialTalk--excellent!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Tell others about www.MartialTalk.com..... & have them come and join us for some additional points of views......
> 
> ...



It would be a good idea but... with the good come the bad statistically speaking.  I like it that we have active moderators that help here to ban those who might here just to make a fuss- but I think you should ask some of your peers to drop by once in a while and strart a thread (especially Da Gung).  Mr. C you have seriously peeked my interest in this man.   

I think most of us have a repore so maybe we could just all gang up if there was a need for it.:idunno:    We may get more people reading than expressing their views though.  I say slowly and carefully add to this group- It is a good one- all of you, whether I am nice to you or not.   



 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 9, 2002)

I apologize in advance for being a Kenpo Snob (but I mean this in only the best way, with all present company excluded.) It gets confusing enough on this forum right now.  I would like a few of the Seniors on the other Boards to switch over here.  I just do not have the time to go forum hopping, the way I see some people do.  If we do encourage others, lets remember it is about quality, not quantity.  The number of strings and posts now are tremendous.

Now Mr. C., I know that to some extent it helps your business and Association to get as many posts, to as many places, with as many viewers as possible.  I frankly don't enjoy the anonymity that goes with a large group ... like say 1000 posters.  But I know it is has the possibility of being advantageos for all of us.  

I am in for the durations anyway, so my opinion is really irrelevant.  It should get interesting real fast.

Let us consider the pros and cons.  I am not sure we will hit the target group without some careful consideration.  I want the number of threads and posts to remain managable and salient, but agree some new blood is always good (especially if it is not mine, hee-hee.) I do note that I do not see a bunch of EPAC Seniors on this forum.  Anyone know why?  Let's get them over here first, and then focus on size and number of "threaders", "shredders", and "commenters."

-Michael
UKS-Texas

:redeme:

Or am I doing this to myself by suggesting some screening.  Yeah, I know the definition of "Public" ... and when you put that with "Forum" I guess it means we have a 1st ammendment right for everyone to have access and equal time ... but I don't have to like it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2002)

Heh.  I like that.  1000 by the end of the month.  

We have a lot of things in the works for MartialTalk and its members, alot of stuff I think folks are going to like.  

The Kenpo section is 1 of the driving forums here, and is currently the most popular of them. More members actively participating would be a great thing, especially if some of those folks spread out and check out the rest of the site.    We are looking at several changes in the structure for the Kenpo area itself to make it a bit easier for everyone to manage the massive amounts of information you folks are contributing.  This includes adding 2 new mods, who will be announced shortly. 

I appreciate the concern for not overwhelming us, however we're putting the structure inplace now to handle 10x the traffic.  

In regards to being lost in the crowd, I wouldn't worry too much.  Right now, about 20% of our members post, and 5% post alot.  Being a regular contributor with quality stuff will set you out among the masses.  Heck, only reason I have so many posts is I run things and answer alot of questions.  I'm not a martialarts expert by a long shot. 

As long as Folks promote MartialTalk in a web friendly manner (no spam, no annoying posts in other forums, etc) I welcome everyones help in spreading the word.  Sites like E-Budo have 30,000 registered members, but still only have about 100 or so regular contributors.  If we get 500 new posts per day (we're currently avg about 175) we will blow past them in no time (and I have a lot of respect for e-budo and the other forums out there. I just want us to be the best.  ).

I don't think we'll hit 1000 by the end of June.  But I fully see us at 1000+ by the end of the year.

2002 will be a great year for us.  We're rolling out new features here, moving to a new webserver with more room and flexibility (and speed), adding 2 new mods and offering our members low cost but full featured web hosting as well as other services. 

The skys the limit, and you folks are the ones who made all this possible.  Thank you. 
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2002)

And, don't worry.  We have no problems removing the trolls.  If anyone has a problem with a post someone has made, don't hammer them yourself, use the "Report to Mod" feature found by every post and give us a good reason why theres a problem.  "He's a jerk" isn't a good one, but 'This post appears to be violating rules. " or "Is this appropriate here?" are more constructive.  We look into every complaint, and weigh out things on a case by case basis to try and be fair.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *We look into every complaint*



We try to confirm that we have received complaints but even if we miss a confirmation from time to time--I hope not--I assure you that the above is correct: We look at every complaint and the mods. discuss the matter, *in every case*.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod.-


----------



## Sandor (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll post the membership drive as a story on Monday morning(best traffic spot for the week as it will be up all week)  on the CKF site.

Couple of ideas/suggetions;

Could you guys set this thread as a sticky so it stays up top?

Any of you guys know how to get an rss/xml setup for your board? ideally the ten most recent threads or the ten most recent comments(by this section id...) so I could pull the subject line and link for a slashbox on the ckf site.

Anyways, like I said earlier in the other forum, great work folks! :asian: 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Zoran (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *Any of you guys know how to get an rss/xml setup for your board? ideally the ten most recent threads or the ten most recent comments(by this section id...) so I could pull the subject line and link for a slashbox on the ckf site.
> *



Good thing I just read this post. I was just about to ask the same thing somewhere else.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 9, 2002)

I for one have viewed alot of forums, I have to say that this one is
one of the better ones I've come across. There is no hostile actions here. A very professional group here, with a lot of support
and information. 

Your Kenpo brother,
Bill Smith - AKKI


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2002)

Theres a mod to set this up...I've got a personal issue to attend to over the next few days, but will look it up ASAP.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 10, 2002)

and counting........:asian:


----------



## Yari (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> Remember to make sure and invite only the Best Kenpo People!!  We want to keep the board clean and informative ./
> ...



What about us that don't practice Kenpo???  

Naaa, just kidding. I'm all for it!

/Yari


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I do note that I do not see a bunch of EPAC Seniors on this forum.  Anyone know why?  Let's get them over here first, and then focus on size and number of "threaders", "shredders", and "commenters."
> 
> ...



Maybe because on other forums, most anytime a senior posts,
some douche comes in with "Mr {Kenpo Senior}, you're full of
it!  You're a Insult 1, Insult 2, and unless you listen to Mr. {Kenpo 
Senior} you're way off base!  EVERYONE knows that Mr. {Kenpo 
Senior} should be the sole true leader to replace Mr. Parker, but
because you do *something different from my lineage* you're
watering down the art, and Insult 3!  I'm X degree black belt in
the one true lineage, the lineage of Mr. {Kenpo Senior}, so I 
know what I'm talking about, and no one else here does!  "

I despise this crap!  People like this are running all the seniors off
of all forums.  I don't know that there's a task ahead of talking
seniors into  *switching* forums ... I think the task is 
convincing them to give forums another chance!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2002)

The more the merrier.

Invite them to check things out here.  Let them know your experiences both good and bad.  We try to make this as open a forum as we can to as wide an audience as possible. 

In all honesty, I wouldn't mind us becoming the premier forum for Kenpo. 

Course, since my knowledge of Kenpo stopped at adv. white, it'll take some folks who know what "bowing to budda" means and beyond to make things 'jump'. 

Seriously, I'd love to see 10x the traffic, and if the experienced folks would be willing to check us out, I don't think they will be dissapointed.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Press gangs for MartialTalk--excellent! *



Wonderful,, I've joined the British Navy, and didn't even know it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> The more the merrier.    Invite them Seniors to check things out here.  If the experienced folks would be willing to check us out, I don't think they will be dissapointed.
> *



Besides........ You have Ricardo :2pistols: and myself:erg:  to MC the whole thing so that it doesn't get out of hand!  He controls all the Tracy guys:boing1:  and I the AK guys........ :boing2: 

(and if you believe that :idunno: I have large patches of swamp land for sale.......):rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2002)

Do you take Canadian Express?  

And anyways, I didn't know you guys were controlable. 

Seriously, we got a surge of new signups this morning, so things are looking good.

I really appreciate all the efforts you folks do to help promote MT.

Thank you.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 10, 2002)

It's cause we LIKE you!

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *The more the merrier.
> 
> ...



How will you handle the people like I mentioned?  Seriously, it's
like a plague on kenponet.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *How will you handle the people like I mentioned?  Seriously, it's
> like a plague on kenponet. *



I believe you. I will assume that all are people of good will and I will hope that the atmosphere is what brings out the worst in people; hopefully we can keep that aspect better better here. If not, well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it--let's be hopeful. Smaller fora _do_ have advantages but so does cross-talk. It is possible to set up more and even private fora if need be, and this software does have an Ignore feature. If and when a heavy-handed approach becomes necessary to preserve the forum, that can and will be done--but let's think positively. What can be learned from the problems there that can be used _constructively_ here?

As Kaith mentioned, 2 new forum mods. are likely to be added soon to help monitor the Kenpo forum (and that forum only, most likely). Honestly, it might be best to ask a judoka and an escrimador to volunteer to read posts here due to the kenpo community's political issues--for example, *Renegade* had to scale back his participation in the Modern Arnis forum to avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest and that was a loss to that forum, and I'd hate to see that happen to any of the contributors here.

Ideas can also be posted or e-mailed/PMed!

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2002)

Basically, when theres a problem, and we either catch it or are made aware of it, we try to deal with it in a case by case basis, and weigh out the issue.

When we introduce the new Kenpo mods, they won't have full admin access, but will help to police things and help ensure the forum continues to run smoothly.  Our goal is to tackle the quantity of posts in a reliable manner, not to censor anyones right to express themself within our forum guidelines.

There will be an announcement shortly on a bunch of things we have in the works.  Good things. 



:asian:


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No, it's not, not in my experience.  Every so often fans and critics of Ron Chapel will flare up, but it goes both ways.

Essentially, once you open a forum up to the masses (and getting worse the bigger a forum gets) you increasingly have to choose how to censor.  Either there can be safe conversation (inoffensive, no controversy) or you can have free conversation (requiring tough skin).  Pick one or the other, 'cause you won't get both for long.  Martial artists aren't very good at being civil, sad to say.

The only forum I've ever been on that was civil without a moderator censoring posts was a forum for psychology graduate students.  The dozens of other forums -- from religion to MA to role-play games -- that I've been on have either been heavily censored (usually into nothingness -- talk is nice but people don't keep coming back without something to get their emotions engaged) or has been a racous ride.

I've actually been pleasantly surprised at how friendly Kenponet is considering how lightly the moderator censors stuff (currently quite friendly and content-heavy, btw).  It sounds like the MartialTalk folks are going on the side of safety/censorship, which will hopefully keep things from getting rough, but at a price.

And I can think of a half dozen MA forums I've visited and watched die from bickering.  If you think Kenponet is bad, you certainly haven't been around much!

Peace,
Scott


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> 
> *It sounds like the MartialTalk folks are going on the side of safety/censorship, which will hopefully keep things from getting rough, but at a price.*



You lay out the issue clearly--the issue that has plagued USENET for years; moderation makes safer but more boring conversations, and always reduces posts. People don't like to post to a moderated forum as a rule, so just the existence of the moderator reduces the quantity of posts even if he or she never rejects a single post. On the other hand, unmoderated martial arts discussions--like on rec.martial-arts--can be, well, a cesspool. We have many members who have abandobed rec.martial-arts.

While your quoted statement above is I imagine technically accurate, the "spin" we prefer is that this is to be a _friendly_ place for martial arts discussions. We're trying to ensure that friendliness. We rarely need to censor per se--we can usually nudge the conversation back to a good place. Friendly, respectful discourse is what we are hoping to have here.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2002)

We don't activley censor or remove posts.  I think to date, we've removed 3 threads, and about 6 posts (most at the original posters request).  We rely on our members to show some restraint when posting.  Not posting a huge profanity filled rant, or major personal attacks.  I'm not saying everything has to be politically correct.  The Parker/Tracy issue has cropped up here, and in the Modern Arnis forum the fall out from GM Presas' death is still hitting (though much has been worked out and its alot better now).  What we don't want are the trouble makers, the ones with the political chip on their shoulders, etc.  The "Trolls".  Sometimes, we can guide a troll into being a good member, others fade away.  On very rare occations we are forced to ban them.  

MartialTalk allows some anonimity to its posters.  We don't insist you post a name, give us your address, take down a credit card, etc.  We ask that you treat each other in a civil manner, follow our basic rules of conduct, and have fun.  We allow a little drift, but will step in here and there if threads wander too much and split em.  Usually, they've swung back on their own or someone else starts the branch off.

We are also flexible and receptive to our members desires.  While we can't drop the hot supermodel or actor off at your house, we can look into improvements here to allow you 1 of the more comfortable forum experiences.

If you have a problem with someones posts, the forum, etc, let us know.  We're here to help, and share things in the arts.  

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

I love this site.  I have dropped out of 3 or so forums previously.  Usually because some idiot (meaning someone who can't make a logical argument) screams profanity and makes circular arguments.  How many times can you listen to an insane person scream at you?

I think this site is great.  I've read some posts that I thought were stupid, but I have only replied in a civilized manner or not at all because this is the tone here.  I am glad that I don't have to roll my eyes at some profanity-laced rant every time I log on.

Rants are even OK sometimes when they are not profane.

The mods seem to be doing a great job of exercising good discretion.  My interest in this forum actually picked up after I saw where someone was booted.  I'm glad they have a good sense of decency and that they enforce it.

I don't have lots of experience on boards as I mentioned, but this site is so cool that I have difficulty comparing it to other forums I've been in.  It is also nice that I see people here that I have met on other forums and remember as some of the good guys.

I did invite 1/2 dozen people last week as a total coincidence but I am not suited to cross-posting, so that is about all I can do.

I'm happy with the site the way it is.  As it is, I seldom read the threads for the other styles.  This site is incomprehensibly large to me right now, but that is OK.  I don't visit every store in the Mall, but sometimes I go just because they have so many stores to browse.

Before I continue to bable, I'll add that I am new here, I like it here, more of this is good and although I haven't been here very long I'm now a sponsor.  This might be some evidence of how new blood can benefit the site.

Keep up the excellent work, moderators.  I am very encouraged by what I see here and I hope I can help maintain it/make it better.

Thank you all for embodying the Golden Rule, I think there is a consensus here that we all appreciate this.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I love this site.  I have dropped out of 3 or so forums previously.  Usually because some idiot (meaning someone who can't make a logical argument) screams profanity and makes circular arguments.  How many times can you listen to an insane person scream at you?*



When you close your eyes, ears and mind; you open your mouth wider to compensate.

--Zen of Z-Rex


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I love this site.  I have dropped out of 3 or so forums previously.  Usually because some idiot (meaning someone who can't make a logical argument) screams profanity and makes circular arguments.  How many times can you listen to an insane person scream at you?
> 
> *



:cuss: that's what this is for-  then we have this :moon: or this :iws:  or this  and this little humdinger:sadsong: 

sorry-  I'll get my coat  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I was unaware that there were swamps to be found in Arizona, might I interest you in a lovely series of bridges to span them?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually, those are good points.  The smilies are here to give options to help in expressing intent.  Alot are for fun, but some help the 'feeling', IMHO.

Swamp land....I got a former web host out there thats in that swamp...or should be. 

:rofl:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 11, 2002)

Mr.C and I are tied at 5 each at the moment. I dunno what he had before this started I think he had three as he posted it somewhere. I had three as well.

You guys keeping score on this? Just curious really. A little competition could make this fun 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2002)

Referal tally for June 2002 1-11
Username Referral Count 
Sandor 2 
KumaSan 1 
Renegade 1 
Bonehead 1


----------



## Bill Smith (Jun 11, 2002)

I know this has nothing to do with this topic; Seig, what's the
latest on your seminar? Sorry I haven't be up there yet. Things 
have been busy down here.

Bill Smith

**This is also helpful to keep this post at the top. Just helping out.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> ***This is also helpful to keep this post at the top. Just helping out. *



Actually, this post is "stuck" at the top!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *I know this has nothing to do with this topic; Seig, what's the
> latest on your seminar? Sorry I haven't be up there yet. Things
> ...


Still working on it!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

As a moderator on another, totally unrelated, forum, it is interesting to watch what happens on this forum.   All forums tend to go through an evolution process.  There will be times when you have trolls.  

There will be times when regular posters will disagree and raise a ruckus at each other.  Heck, Dennis and I do it every once in a while ourselves.  It's human.  We are both "adult" enough (I use that term loosely! LOL!) to realize that differences are transient and don't really matter that greatly in the greater scheme of things Kenpo and friendship.

I believe that this forum, as the other I moderate on, will maintain it's evenhanded ways, because the mainstay posters, even more than the moderators and administrators, are the ones who set the demeanor.  And, frankly, this place is a pleasure to visit.

With 40 years in the arts, while I am not a "senior" in the strict sense of the word, the way we use it, I have been around enough to see the good and the bad and be able to draw some conclusions.

I conclude:  This is a good place.

Take care,

Dan Farmer


----------



## cdhall (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree completely with Sigung86.

Just wanted to reinforce the positive.  Again.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

I totally agree.......

(now be nice to Scotty so we can teach him the ways of the jedi correctly) lol:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I totally agree.......
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.... Young Luke.  It is not to be found in a book.  Scared, you will be ...:jedi1: 

Dan "Thought leads to action.  Action leads to effort.  Effort leads to hunger.  Aaaaand Hunger leads to Calamari and Prime Rib" Farmer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

You did have to make my mouth water didn't you!:soapbox:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Calamari.......NO.......Prime Rib, Baked Potato, Fried Apples, and some 8 layer chocolate cake to top it off, with a jug of WHOLE milk (not that watered down crap)............Yes.

Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I wish I could live the life of leisure like some Kenpoists. I can only afford hamburgers!:soapbox:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I wish I could live the life of leisure like some Kenpoists. I can only afford hamburgers!:soapbox: *




It is good to live a life of leisure.  Have to tell ya Man ...
(Jack Nicholson impression)

A great grilled cheeseburger is mighty hard to beat.  Most particularly with a big side of Fries, a dill pickle and ice cold sodypop! MMmmmmm... Mmmmmm. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan "Pass the catsup" Farmer

ps... Did you know that Catsup is Chinese, and not strictly tomato based?:shrug: :asian: :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Be careful, DC will get wind of this, and start drooling all over the Forum!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

blereeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrbbbbb pppptttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhh droolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll:barf:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)




----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * *




Now only 328 needed.............


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

328 bottles of beer on the wall....328 bottles of beer on the wall......328 bottles of beer......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

> *
> 
> *



Now only 320 needed.....  getting there!

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 19, 2002)

Seems like 320 is a hefty sum to acheive before the end of the month.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

Shoot for the moon................ but
accept PROGRESS!

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Shoot for the moon................ but
> accept PROGRESS!
> ...




That reminds me of a quote that I like to use on occaision;

"Sometimes it is not that we aim to high but that we shoot too low."


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 19, 2002)

It is great to see everyone wanting to bring in more members, and I have noticed the forum is still growing at a steady rate.  Too many people at once can make the job for the maoderators a little tough.

The idea of only inviting good people is very subjective, what would be a good person to me may not be the same type of person to you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2002)

The moderation shouldn't be a problem...we're close to sending out a few invites to some flks to help out.

Regarding the 'count', expect it to drop shortly...I'll be sending out an email to check to see if the addresses are current, and accounts with non-functioning email addresses are going to be deleted.

MT is growing at a nice pace.  I dont think we'ce had a day go by in months without a new signup.  The post count is constantly over 200 per day.  There are forums with 10x the members with 1/10th the traffic.  We're doing great, and its all because you folks like the site and share the link.  

I'd say invite folks who you think would like to check us out.  Put links on your web pages to here.  Put up a sign and mention the forum at your schools.  They say it takes 9 viewings before someone really 'sees' something.  Hey, if we're everywhere, they'll find us.  

Thank you all a ton for making and continuing to keep MartialTalk successful.

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 20, 2002)

I may have asked this before, but is there a Martial Talk Banner that I can put on my site?

Give it to me and I'll do it on the next maintenance cycle for my website.

I keep getting people voting on my "poll" and I can only suspect they are coming from here.  If not, they need to be looking at a MartialTalk banner.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 20, 2002)

We should accept teh good with the bad, that way we will appreciate the good people more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2002)

300x60





200x80





200x60





100x84
​

For information on what to use for a link, please see this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=278

as it'll show you how to create a link that will track how many folks come here from your site.

Thank you all!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2002)

Username Referral Count 
Seig 4 
Sandor 3 
KumaSan 1 
Rainman 1 
Renegade 1 
Goldendragon7 1 
Rob_Broad 1 
kickyou 1 
Yiliquan1 1 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 27, 2002)

getting closer.........


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 5, 2002)

It was a good run for the money...... but we still gained a few good in spite of the bad.



:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

What is the final referral count for June?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2002)

Username Referral Count 
Seig 5 
Sandor 4 
KumaSan 2 
Dronak 1 
Yiliquan1 1 
Goldendragon 1 
Rainman 1 
cdhall 1 
Renegade 1 
Goldendragon7 1 
Kaith Rustaz 1 
Rob_Broad 1 
kickyou 1


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:rofl: *



I hope you're not referring to me! I'm very sensitive.:wah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 6, 2002)

No..... lol Bob is going to email many who have signed up on MT but never posted in many months.... these will be deleted.....
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll be sending out an update email shortly to do a few things:
1- weed out all the dead email addresses
2- update folks on whats going on here

Hopefully this will bring some folks who signed up a while back, but didn't see anything of interest to give us another looksie.

I don't want to brag about how many members we have unless the majority of them are active.  (that means visiting even if they dont post)

I think MT is the best out there.  Thats because of our members making it so.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 8, 2002)

shucks, that sure are nice to say......... while hands are behind back & rubbing ground with shoe.......


----------



## Sandor (Jul 8, 2002)

Kaith,

Just a thought on those seemingly dead accounts and the idea of culling them completely from the userbase. I think it would be better if you add a flag in the db for inactive status and just set the flag when accounts go 'inactive' around the 6month mark instead of deleteing them. This way you can maintain an 'active' count by changing the sql to something like;

SELECT * FROM USERTABLE WHERE INACTIVE='FALSE'

The reulsting recordset will give you active versus inactive for counting purposes and allow users to come back and keep their user names if they do instead of allowing for someone else to snatch the name when the accounts are deleted. On a board like this you may have lots of lurkers who are regged but not logged in or not very active and only post if they are really inspired to do so which may be rare. As the userbase grows those usernames become harder to come up with... just take a look at slashdot for example. Over there I have a uid in the 4 digit range and one with a very low six digit uid. I can't imagine trying to grab a handle on that site now that uids are in the high 500,000's...

Just a thought to consider.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

I can pull the info out of the existing db.  It allows you to check by last activity, last post, last visit, etc.

Initially, I'm only going to weed out the outdated email ones as I'm seeing alot of bounces from them.  (I think theres 12 different accounts generating 90% of the bounces.)

I like the active/inactive flag idea though....I'll see if theres a mod for vB that already works it in when I have a chance. (might get a few other tweaks too) 

I know what ya mean about slashdot...I just post anon there...easier than keeping track of a huge id #


----------

